# Aftermarket Wheels and TPMS



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Can you reuse the TPMS sensors from the stock wheels ? I just bought a set of wheels and did not get TPMS Sensors. I have read via google they can be reused. Is this true:question:


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

im almost 100% sure you can. you just have to get them realigned to your new wheels....can someone back me up?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

from what i have read you can reuse them. you just need a rebuild kit for them to replace the seals on them


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

You will need to buy 4 new valve stems made for tpm sensors (they don't cost much). The installer will install the new valve stems on the new wheels then mount the old sensors to the back of said valve stems. You can't reuse the stems from your old wheels because they will tear or break if you try to pull them out. 

Whoever peels off your tires from the old rims will have to take great care not to break one (or more) of the tire pressure sensors. If they do you'll have to order a replacement sensor from your dealership or from an on-line source.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i am pretty sure if you would just like to have a set in both wheels tirerack or discounttire(can't remember which one) has a really good price on new ones.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You can find a new set for about $40 apiece if you are going to keep switching them, otherwise as long as they lay flat against the new wheel they should work fine


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The only real problem I see with this is if you went with a larger wheel and lower profile tire, but that's if you started with say maybe the 16s and went up to 18s or something. (less room to clear the tire)


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

boats4life said:


> The only real problem I see with this is if you went with a larger wheel and lower profile tire, but that's if you started with say maybe the 16s and went up to 18s or something. (less room to clear the tire)


Honestly it wouldn't make a difference, the sensor sits under the lip of the wheel and is unaffected by tire size. The biggest problem with some aftermarket wheels is not having the room where the wheel bends out to make the lip which leaves the sensor at a strange position. Def go to a good tire shop though as it is VERY easy to hit the sensor during mounting if you don't position the wheel correctly. I'm pretty careful when I mount tires on TPMS wheels and have still broken a few, especially on lower profile tires since they don't really stretch well.

But yes, the sensor is 100% reuseable, just buy the rebuild kit for it to make sure it doesn't leak.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Patman said:


> Can you reuse the TPMS sensors from the stock wheels ? I just bought a set of wheels and did not get TPMS Sensors. I have read via google they can be reused. Is this true:question:


From my experience they can be reused. Just make sure if you go to a mechanic that they don't try to trick you into buying a new set of tpms in order to milk you for money.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Follow up to my own question: I talked to 2 tire places and they said no problem about the TPMS sensors. The one place said you need to rebuild the seals for @$40. The other really made no mention about any problem. I hate to say, I cancelled the wheels I bought yesterday. They were a discontinued wheel from tire rack and they were not all that great looking. Besides my son likes the the looks of the Motegi MR116. The only problem is that I am not looking to change wheel sizes with only 7000 miles on my 16s and 16in wheels for a Cruze are limited in supply. I should have bought some LT wheels when I had the chance. Something will come along that I like.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

$40.00 is steep for rebuild kits depending on how much of that is labor, they are normally about $5.00 each and should really be used if you pull the sensor, if nothing else it costs so much to take the tire off again if it leaks that they are worthwhile


----------

